# the hugi hub thread.



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

love those things. feels lighter than xtr and i even like the noise.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, I only use Hügis. I have them on my Yeti Road Project, 16 spoke drill versions. And on my Yeti FRO, and the new Ritchey bling-bling restoration.










Inside the Hügi


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> love those things. feels lighter than xtr and i even like the noise.


I couldn't agree more :thumbsup:


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I wished I had a set. I liked how you could always tell if someone had them on the trail. Clack-clack-clack-clack.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Just sold mine to a friend. They really are pretty cool.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Please do not use the German made Hugi front hubs on suspension forks!


----------



## kinglud1 (Jul 15, 2009)

would this count?? if im not mistaken Specialized(s-works DT Hugi?) put their name on Hugi 240 hubs for the 2001-2002 race season?? their laced to 517's (nice gold alloy nipples and black spokes). i think these are Hugi's they are LOUD as heck,,, in a good way,, when i changed to my current mavic setup it is very quiet compared to the old ones. i miss the loudness:cryin: and indestructable, and engagement, and smoothness, and ..... . .. .. .. . .. .. .


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

banks said:


> Please do not use the German made Hugi front hubs on suspension forks!


why??


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

banks said:


> Please do not use the German made Hugi front hubs on suspension forks!


Please explain why you throw a bombastic opinion like that. DT Hügi makes/made specialized disc suspention hubs, both for 20mm axels and oversized qr hubs.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I remember a time in the early 90's when all the "cool guys" had wheelsets with Hugi hubs!  All I have left is one (never built) front hub, sitting in a drawer....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

al415 said:


> I remember a time in the early 90's when all the "cool guys" had wheelsets with Hugi hubs!  All I have left is one (never built) front hub, sitting in a drawer....


PM sent.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

colker1 said:


> PM sent.


I never meant my post to be spam!  Beside's, you and I don't have much luck sorting out trades!


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Oop, got you confused with Ckevlar!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm a fan of the Hugi's too...

Love the noise...so why not amplify it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm a fan of the Hugi's too...
> 
> Love the noise...so why not amplify it.


it goes to 11.:thumbsup:


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

digilux said:


> Please explain why you throw a bombastic opinion like that. DT Hügi makes/made specialized disc suspention hubs, both for 20mm axels and oversized qr hubs.


Bombastic? Seriously, do you even know what that word means? 'Cause it doesn't really apply to the dude's post. Also, learn how to spell suspension and axle. Thanks.

And, if you read that post again, you'll see that he was referring to Hugi when it was still a German company, before it was bought by DT-Swiss (all of those "Hugi Compact" hubs are pre-DT, btw). No private labelling or thru-axle front hubs back then, IIRC.

Perhaps banks was unaware that prior to the DT-Swiss purchase, Hugi made suspension and non-suspension versions of their front hubs, but that is no reason to accuse him of being pompous or overly wordy.

EDIT: Hugis FTW. Doesn't matter when they were made.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Older or new, I love Dt./Hugi 240's. So simple to maintain, light and they do sound ever so nice. I've had many sets come in the door so loud their owners are ready to sell them. 5 minutes, some cleaning and new grease usually has them thinking different!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

benwitt11 said:


> Older or new, I love Dt./Hugi 240's. So simple to maintain, light and they do sound ever so nice. I've had many sets come in the door so loud their owners are ready to sell them. 5 minutes, some cleaning and new grease usually has them thinking different!


That's my feeling too. If you think that Hugi hubs are loud, you need to learn to maintain your bike.  A properly lubed Hugi freehub is not very loud at all.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm a fan of the Hugi's too...
> 
> Love the noise...so why not amplify it.


does anyone have any of the hub axle end caps for sale please? or even know of a source of them?


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

Slow Eddie said:


> Bombastic? Seriously, do you even know what that word means? 'Cause it doesn't really apply to the dude's post. Also, learn how to spell suspension and axle. Thanks.
> 
> And, if you read that post again, you'll see that he was referring to Hugi when it was still a German company, before it was bought by DT-Swiss (all of those "Hugi Compact" hubs are pre-DT, btw). No private labelling or thru-axle front hubs back then, IIRC.
> 
> ...


Hügi was NEVER a German company. The first Hügi compact hubs came from Switzerland. With increasing demand Hügi outsourced the production to the German company Union Fröndenberg. In 1995 Hügi was bought by DT Swiss and the production went back to Switzerland.

1) Hügi Compact swiss made https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5174/5491325143_0568e88630_b.jpg
2) Hügi Compact made in germany https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/2/6/7/_/large/102_0273.JPG
3) DT Hügi swiss made https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/3048265420_45c1df57dd_o.jpg


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

whoarrior, thanks for the story on the company. Are the German made version any less than the Swiss made?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Unknown if the German made is better than the Swiss made. I like to think the Swiss made are just as good. Really like my blue pair with paintings done by a Japanese artist.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Vey cool Crux. Back story?


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

Heres my old hugi. It's been trouble free since 1998. There's a newer matching disk version up front.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

jeff said:


> Vey cool Crux. Back story?


I was working at the LBS back in college attempting to make ends meet. Saw these listed in the QBP catalog at the time and the owner of the shop was thinking of bringing them in. I of course was all for it. They sat on the shelf getting tons of questions and looks, but no one ever put up the $$$. After a year or two I was building up my first bike and needed wheels. Owner knew I liked these and he gave them to me for the wheel build.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

From my weight weenie days.
Love the hubs, but this wheel set is way too flexi for me, even at 160lbs. They are now on my commuter.


----------



## zimny (Sep 6, 2008)

hi
Could somebody give me some clues? I've got an old Hugi compact (union) rear hub with alu freehub body. 
Would like to check the bearings etc. (cuz there are some looses) BUT - i'm unable to take off the freehub body. 
It's easy to take off the right cup from the axle (it's not screwed on just pushed onto the axle), but the left one thoesn't move (totally stucked)

i wonder if could hold the end of the axle (right one) by the morse's tool (pliers) and unscrew the left cup using another key?

or mayby there's other solution? 
will be gladfull for your tips!
thx


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

scant said:


> does anyone have any of the hub axle end caps for sale please? or even know of a source of them?


We destroyed a Hugi / Coda hub on our tandem. Split it parallel to the axle. Salvaged some items primarily drive rings and bearings, but may have kept other parts. If you can go to the DT site and pull up the parts catalog, I can see if I have the axle and if the end cap is the ne you need.

Do you have the threaded axle version?

PK


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> From my weight weenie days.
> Love the hubs, but this wheel set is way too flexi for me, even at 160lbs. They are now on my commuter.


BLING!


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

digilux said:


> Yes, I only use Hügis. I have them on my Yeti Road Project, 16 spoke drill versions. And on my Yeti FRO, and the new Ritchey bling-bling restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the way back machine: I recently brought home a rear wheel with this hub, but it's black w/red lettering (135mm spaced). Anyone know what this model was called?
Thanks.


----------

